# Fishman Loudbox Mini, $200. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Those are about 500 new. Too bad I don’t need one.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one. Whoever gets it won't be disappointed, they're great little units.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have one too, excellent amp.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

So do I, including an extra speaker.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I have four... I run Townsend's Quadrophenia through them.🤡


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was looking at the battery powered version of the loudbox and the JBL Eon battery powered amp thinking I might be playing outside more due to the virus but then I remembered that it’s cold here most of the time and no one gonna be playing much of anywhere these days unless they have a death wish.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The Roland AC-33 is better sounding than the Fishman battery operated model in my opinion - I used one for a monitor on my computer for a while. Replaced by a much cheaper Yamaha THR-5A.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, never got to try the loudbox battery rig and I was thinking the JBL might have been better for vocal because it has an 8 inch speaker. But it’s moot now as the winter just arrived tonight - damn cold here.


----------

